# Retained Corpus Luteum



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Is anyone able to offer any help as to what this is please?

I was supposed to start my final tx cycle today but can't because my follicles from the side I ovulated last month are massive. My consultant said he thinks it's retained corpus luteum (I've never had ovarian cysts before so I assume it's not that) but Dr Google isn't helping me too much with what that is and what it means so I was hoping someone on here might be able to help please?

I'm just trying to work out why it's happened and what the chances are of it being sorted out so I can still go ahead with a tx cycle.  I've been told to take Suprecur for a week and re-scan to see if they've 'deflated'. I'm really hoping it doesn't result in another cancelled cycle.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The other thing is whether it's going to affect egg quality/amount of eggs retrieved.

I simply can't find any information on it at all. :-(


----------

